# The arpeggiator/sequencer of Pigments is pretty cool



## Pier (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## grabauf (Oct 5, 2021)

Already watched the video and tried it myself. Really cool idea to use it that way.


----------



## Pier (Oct 5, 2021)

I think I will give Pigments another try on some future sale.

I don't love the UI, and v2 had a number of scaling bugs with hiDPI on Windows, but it sounds great and it has so many cool features.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 5, 2021)

Great remembering . They have great (and a lot) tutorial videos at Arturia but sometimes its just . So I have realized how special this part of Pigments is, watched the dedicated video, but never tried out in detail, especially not for driving other synths/libs which is really a great idea.

Only thing I am missing: how I could use this sequence "preset" I have generated following the tutorial with a Pigments sound, seem there is no way to save/load the sequencer/arp settings as a separate preset which would be really be the top of it.


----------



## antret (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for linking the vid! I have been demoing V3 of Pigments for awhile now, but haven't made a move on it. My VST synth folder is already bursting! But, I actually do love the interface and I think the mod routing/mapping is the one of the most fun ones I have tried. 

Beautiful sound, great FX, ultra-friendly interface, rad sequencer... what's not to love?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 5, 2021)

antret said:


> what's not to love?


The sound! For me.

But I’m going to check out that video about the arp. Pigments 3 remains a synth I want to love but haven’t yet, despite a relationship for years. I might just have to face the truth that it’ll never get out of the friend zone… 😀


----------



## grabauf (Oct 5, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Only thing I am missing: how I could use this sequence "preset" I have generated following the tutorial with a Pigments sound, seem there is no way to save/load the sequencer/arp settings as a separate preset which would be really be the top of it.


You can save it just like every other preset with all engines turned off except the arp/sequencer.
I just tried it and it worked perfectly.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 5, 2021)

grabauf said:


> You can save it just like every other preset with all engines turned off except the arp/sequencer.
> I just tried it and it worked perfectly.


Thanks grabauf, I am afraid that was missleading. I have done that but what I wanted is to use Pigments regular sound presets (so engines turned "ON") with the sequencer preset I have made. So in general "modul" presets, that would be great for fx for example too, but of course espceically for this unique sequencer.

So: I load a regular lets say ambient key sound from the preset and then would load my sequencer settings INSIDE that preset. And I dont think that is possible at the moment, would be a real great addon.


----------



## Pier (Oct 6, 2021)

grabauf said:


> You can save it just like every other preset with all engines turned off except the arp/sequencer.
> I just tried it and it worked perfectly.


I think the point is that you can't save and load sequencer patterns independently.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 6, 2021)

OK. I got it now. 
Unfortunately it's not possible. Would be a great addition for a future update.


----------

